# Comformatic Gearbox



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

How many members have it, and are you happy with it?

Only need a yes or no if you are happy with it.

Thanks


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

One thing I wasn't very happy with to start with was a bit of a loss of power during the gear change from 1st to 2nd. I think this was more to do with the newness of the engine/gearbox as it seems to have disappeared now (and the MH has only done 3000 miles). However, it may just be that I have learnt to deal with it by keeping my foot down when pulling away!

Also, I did manage to get stuck on soft ground once and was unable to do the normal 'rock to and fro from reverse to 1st etc' to free the MH as the comformatic requires the brake pedal to be pressed between such gear changes. I had to call on the RAC to tow me off the pitch  

Overall, I'm very pleased with the gearbox.
Bill


----------



## BorisBolero (Aug 10, 2009)

22,000 miles and still really pleased. Quite intuitive as to up and down changes on hills. Not aware of any mpg penalty as robotised manual. As previous post says, it does think about the change from first to second gear for a second or so when accelerating gently/moderately, but small price to pay for overall benefits.


----------



## sambelly (May 1, 2005)

Best thing since sliced bread just point relax and arrive with no fatigue its just a quick learning curve with the brake peddle and even after 2 years it still makes me smile.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Generally very pleased with the gearbox. We had a problem in 3rd year of ownership when the box decided not to access any gears. Quite traumatic at the time but the problem was eventually solved by a Fiat Dealer. It cost us some of our hard earned as the g/box is only warranted for 2 years!

Other than that a lovely drive, with no fuel penalty. What more can you ask. One last point. When we bought ours it had to come with the 3 litre engine option. This made it quite a bit more expensive, but makes the van a pleasure to drive.

Good luck with your decision,

Gary.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Just a small bump :wink: :wink: Honest


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We were extremely pleased with ours it was on the 160

Our next one will also have it

Carol


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes very happy with mine on a 5000kg but I have to admit I do not use the auto I prefer to change manually.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I put this out as I had heard that the Comformatic box had problems.Judging by the response it seems that the majority find the box fine. Makes my choice right then. However, just taken it out for its first excursion before our main holiday next week, and guess what? It performed perfectly. except for the Engine management light coming on. Trip to Fiats tomorrow I feel.

Thanks to those who participated.

Bob


----------

